# seasoning



## islayhawk (Jan 17, 2019)

Just starting on stickmaking and intend to go out this weekend to gather sticks for seasoning. The norm seems to be to leave for a year at least per inch of diameter. However if I cut a stick with a block,can the block be sliced to a thickness close to the diameter of the stick so as they will season at the same time


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

The block is where checking is most likely to occur. There will be more exposed end grain for the water to escape. I would leave it thicker and longer than needed at the beginning at least and coat it with something to seal it and slow the drying even more. Maybe trim it after 6 or 8 months, then let it finish drying. Anchorseal is recommended but you can get by with what's on hand including paint, varnish, oil or shellac. Some people even use a coat of wood glue.

Get more sticks than you think you need and work on other sticks while you're waiting for the knobs to dry.


----------

